# Cheez



## Lorri (Jan 29, 2011)

I am asking for prayers for my husband - Cheez - he is in alot of pain - he is having pain in both his legs but not at the same time and has had pain in his arm - DVT's run's in his family and I am worried about him.

He can't go to the doctor till Monday.

Thanks!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 29, 2011)

God's blessings to him.  All of you are in my prayers.

I love your signature line.


----------



## Harley45 (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayer sent.
May the Lord Bless you Cheez.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheez is in my Prayers.


----------



## messenger (Jan 30, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 30, 2011)

Prayers sent,sister.
Glad to see you're still with us! I don't see you post much anymore.


----------



## ronpasley (Jan 30, 2011)

Prayer sent  my our King perform a miracle in His name.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 30, 2011)

Prayers sent for your husband.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 31, 2011)

Praying for any and all health issues and the medical personnel that are charged with seeking to mitigate the pain for Cheez.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 31, 2011)

Praying for  Cheez and healing.........................................RW


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Jan 31, 2011)

How did the Dr. visit go? Still praying.


----------



## lablover (Feb 1, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 1, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 1, 2011)

What did you find out at the doctor office?


----------



## Lorri (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry everybody couldn't post while he was in the hospital heard to do on an Iphon- he had blood clots in his leg and lots of blood clots in his lungs - which caused him not to be able to walk far without feeling like he couldn't breath or pass out.  He also had to have a pacemaker put in cause his heart stopped for five seconds periodically.  He was in the hospital for 10 days got to come home last Wednesday. Found out he was diabetic and has high blood pressure - he never goes to the doctor cause he is pretty healthy.

He is doing alot better but he still isn't out of the woods - he still has the blood clots in the lungs and it will take time to get better but each day he gets better and better.

God was with him he was in Missouri on a job with all this going on and God seen him home - he drove 11 hours straight through.

Please keep him in your prayers and thanks for all the prayers already.


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 13, 2011)

Godspeed for a full and quick recovery.  Cheez and family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sepk (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be praying for him.  It is a miracle that the blood clots did get to his brain.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 13, 2011)

our prayers sent


----------



## Walkie Takie (Feb 14, 2011)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2011)

sepk said:


> I will be praying for him.  It is a miracle that the blood clots did get to his brain.



God was with him through this whole ordeal and he was very lucky he didn't die but God isn't through with him.

Thanks everybody for your thoughts and prayers - God gave me a good man and I am thankful he is letting him stick around a little while longer. 

Keep him in your prayers still cause he isn't through with the blood clots in his lungs yet but each day he is getting better.


----------



## Goatwoman (Feb 20, 2011)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad to hear the latest news. Prayers for a continued good recovery.


----------



## lablover (Feb 23, 2011)

Prayers sent for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 23, 2011)

Still praying


----------

